# Howdy all



## Joe1977 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is my first post here. Just wanted to say hi. I look forward to being a part of this forum!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Dec 18, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Joe1977 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> Welcome to MT  :wavey:


Thanks!


----------



## Joe1977 (Dec 18, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT....


Thank you!


----------



## Joe1977 (Dec 18, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Hello and welcome to MT.



Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Joe1977 (Dec 18, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 18, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Another IKCA'er, I see!


----------



## Joe1977 (Dec 18, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Welcome!



Thank you!


----------



## Joe1977 (Dec 18, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Greetings and welcome to MT!  Another IKCA'er, I see!




Yep! The school I attend (The Kenpo University) uses the IKCA curriculum. I assume you are in IKCA too?


----------



## Kacey (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Joe!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## morph4me (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Joe1977 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you all very much!:wavey:


----------

